# Winter is FINALLY here =)



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Well here in Australia, we have been hanging out for snow....and we finally got it  yay! 

"*The long awaited snowfalls have finally arrived and hopes are buoying amongst holidaymakers and snow lovers. So far Perisher Blue has received 15cm of fresh snow, blanketing the runs and leaving the resort looking wintry and white!" *​

-Hotham are reporting 25cm 
-Thredbo are reporting 20cm 
-Perisher Blue are reporting 15cm 
(courtesy of Perisher Blue Snow Reports by The Wang )


It started snowing about 3pm yesterday and is still snowing this morning  

Here in this forcast hes predicting another big system coming through next monday, with a potential of a bigger dump and also on the 8th and 9th hes saying between 20-40cm! Snowatch - Video Forecast 

and this is the forcast for next week Snowatch 2008 - 8-14 Day Forecast (when im down there! yay!) so its looking as though winter has finally come upon us here in Australia 

hopefully by the weekend there will be more terrain and runs open 

heres some pics from the perisher website 

Perisher Bridge









Smiggins









Front Valley









Mid Station









The Ridge Chair at Blue Cow


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

lucky you! have fun riding...wish we had snow here


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes...keep us up to date and post some action shots please!!!

All Snow Cams - Cams - ski.com.au


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice scenery, looks lie you should have a nice season.


----------



## llcooljunr (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, that looks real good right now... I should probably plan a trip to go there next season instead of hanging out in this 100+ degree southern california weather...


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Hopefully by the time the school holidays are over it will be sweet, can't wait to head down.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Aaaahhh I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

aaah bastardos, I still have to go to the 'fridge' if I want some snow


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

That looks awesome, have fun with that.


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

F'ing sweet!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Lucky bastids!

I'm suffering from withdrawl here


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

jammy bugger im gaggin for some snow!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

I just got back from an Aussie Alpine tour, rode Falls Creek, Buller and Thredbo... spent a few days on each mountain, there's snow but we still need a bit more cover, my new board got a lil too friendly wit a few rocks... NZ looks like they've got the goods this winter..


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm in summer mode right now! In 3 months i'll be begging to go snowboading tho!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

i just want to cry, even with the a/c units we finaly got out here in hell it is still 90+ inside and then 110+ 90% of the day outside baaaahhhhhhhhhh only 4 more months in hell though


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

^^^^^^

Try living in Ft.Lauderdale, Florida ....... You have no idea.........


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

oh i have an idea, cause since 05 when ive been stateside ive been in ft. campbell, if i wasnt to busy drinking all the time when i was in germany life would have been even better


----------

